# Oddly textured chicken egg



## Katnapper (Nov 16, 2009)

Hubby went to make some eggs a couple of weeks ago, and he came to me from the kitchen with this egg. It was really oddly and heavily textured, and the only one like it we'd ever seen. It had thick fissures and ridges, and seemed more heavily shelled than a "normal" egg. He cracked it open, it was normal looking... and we ate it, hehe. It was just as good as all the others. Anyone else have one of these oddballs crop up in their dozen, or know why it might have been like this?


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 16, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hubby went to make some eggs a couple of weeks ago, and he came to me from the kitchen with this egg. It was really oddly and heavily textured, and the only one like it we'd ever seen. It had thick fissures and ridges, and seemed more heavily shelled than a "normal" egg. He cracked it open, it was normal looking... and we ate it, hehe. It was just as good as all the others. Anyone else have one of these oddballs crop up in their dozen, or know why it might have been like this?


That's an interesting egg!

I don't think that's ever happened to any of my previous chickens, although once we cracked open an egg and it was all bloody and stuff inside... Ew. I didn't eat eggs for about 3 years after that.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 17, 2009)

When I was a kid, my folks kept chickens, and when I lived next to a farm, I used to help gather eggs. You see all sorts of strange uns. I once saw two fused together end to end, and a few fertilized ones like the one that scared Zoe (!), but of course, anything even slightly unusual is usually caught by the egg packers. In my area, you pay _extra_ for brown eggs!


----------



## sbugir (Nov 17, 2009)

Same here Phil, extra for brown eggs.


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2009)

Like Phil said, when I was growing up on a farm we saw all sorts of strange eggs.

Is that one of those strange litter boxes in the background? How do they work?


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 17, 2009)

Rick said:


> Like Phil said, when I was growing up on a farm we saw all sorts of strange eggs.Is that one of those strange litter boxes in the background? How do they work?


Good eye, Rick! Yes, it's a Litter Robot. You can see the video of how it works here. I love them... we've got 4. But of course we have at least one kitty that doesn't like to use them, so I still have to keep 2 traditional litter boxes going. But much less scooping for me.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 22, 2009)

I've found a couple double-yolkers in the eggs I buy from a friend at work (shells of brown or green). They've got some different breeds of birds. I'm not even really sure they are all chickens, but the whites of the egg are thick and not runny like store-bought (which I also eat). Also love a raw quail egg cracked over sushi, though I didn't like eggs until my mid-twenties. Just dropped a few hard-boiled eggs in some pickle juice. Couple weeks...yum! I love to eat!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 22, 2009)

Never saw one like that, could be she was playing golf and ate the ball, came out with the egg then, haha!


----------



## kamakiri (Nov 28, 2009)

We had a few bantam hens back in Hawaii. Never seen one with that texture! Just a few odd ones like a small one stuck to a big one...extra long dinosaur looking...sandpaper texture...neck in the middle.


----------

